# Don't like being touched



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Does anyone else not like being touched? I have to go to Physical Intervention training this coming Tuesday. I just hate doing this every year. We have to practice techniques on each other that is in the class. I just dread going through this. It will be three hours long. Last year due to the agency going to a different way of using PI we had to attend an 8 hour session. I don't know how I got through it. I drank two cups of chamomile tea, and took three calm tabs so I could keep my anxiety under control. :afr


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't like being touched by strangers. Sometimes even member's of my family (other than my boyfriend and my kids) touching me, like rubbing my shoulders or something like that makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I have no problem being touched by a stranger as long as that stranger is a member of the opposite sex who I find attractive.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I wish the ladies would touch me more.

=O

No, but I don't really have a problem with it. It used to freak me out a little, and I was kinda jumpy, but I'm over it. I think it's something you get used to.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't like shaking peoples hands, hugging, etc...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

if its someone that i dont know well i feel uncomfortable hugging her. if its someone i know well then i dont have a problem. aside from dads bday i dont hug males. handshakes with anyone im ok with.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I do but I don't. people touching me makes me extreamly nevous and when I'm sober the nervousness out ways the fact I like guys to just come up and put there arm around me. But when I'm drunk it doesn't bother me at all. I even laugh at how in my pics from a party b4 I'm drunk in the pics there is huge space b/w me and other people but once I'm drunk I'll have my arm around there shoulders and my face up against theirs.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Becky said:


> I don't like being touched by strangers. Sometimes even member's of my family (other than my boyfriend and my kids) touching me, like rubbing my shoulders or something like that makes me feel uncomfortable.


same here.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Outside of a romantic setting I'm not a fan of touching.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm not really big on being touched, especially by unfamiliar people. Some guy attempted to push by me by putting his hand on my hips, and I considered ripping his hand off with my teeth and spitting metacarpals all over his moustache. But maybe that would have been a mild overreaction.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Drella said:


> I'm not really big on being touched, especially by unfamiliar people. Some guy attempted to push by me by putting his hand on my hips, and I considered ripping his hand off with my teeth and spitting metacarpals all over his moustache. But maybe that would have been a mild overreaction.


yea no need to mess with the moustache


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Besides giving me anxiety, touching = sensory overload.

Drella, that is funny.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have never liked being touched by someone not close to me (kid & husband).


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

:group :lol I generally don't mind being touched too much, actually love it when females do it...But I hate when strangers want to shake my hand...I always have to go to the bathroom afterwards and wash my hands off...I am kind of awkward and uncomfortable when I have to hug family members at birthdays/holidays too....I rarely encounter anything other than handshakes and the family hug...

P.S., I have to do the Physical Intervention training every couple of years too...It is a joke...Our new training method is called PMDB...We had a previous one (CPI?) that was useless too...When someone is biting/ripping our skin to shreds, the training method calls for us to rub a finger under the attacker's nose...Supposedly, that will cause them to stop biting/ripping your skin.... :fall


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

WinterDave said:


> ...But I hate when strangers want to shake my hand...I always have to go to the bathroom afterwards and wash my hands off...


Dont even get me started on handshaking :afr :afr :eek !!!!!!!!

Handshaking is disgusting. uke I cringe and almost get nauseous if I have to do this horrible custom!!!!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> :group :lol I generally don't mind being touched too much, actually love it when females do it...But I hate when strangers want to shake my hand...I always have to go to the bathroom afterwards and wash my hands off...I am kind of awkward and uncomfortable when I have to hug family members at birthdays/holidays too....I rarely encounter anything other than handshakes and the family hug...
> 
> P.S., I have to do the Physical Intervention training every couple of years too...It is a joke...Our new training method is called PMDB...We had a previous one (CPI?) that was useless too...When someone is biting/ripping our skin to shreds, the training method calls for us to rub a finger under the attacker's nose...Supposedly, that will cause them to stop biting/ripping your skin.... :fall


Yeah we are doing the CPI training. They started using it last year. The tickle under the nose is stupid. Another thing I don't like about CPI is they don't allow you to do a one person come along. What if a staff has a client in a store and they decide to flip out? You can't get them out of the store if your the only one with them.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't like any kind of physical contact. Hugs, handshakes, close proximity... I don't even feel comfortable sitting on a 3-cushion couch with my own family members (even if it's just one).

A few years back I had received some good news so shared it with my family. My grandma, who was staying with us at the time, wanted to give me a hug in celebration. I left the room really quickly because I knew the high I had from the news would be gone if I ruined it by being subjected to the hug. It ended up making my grandma cry, which then made me feel like a real ****.

Sometimes I wish I was just a brain floating in a jar. Get rid of all the self-image and physical issues.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

trey said:


> Sometimes I wish I was just a brain floating in a jar.


Sometimes I wonder if that's my existence right now. I'm just a brain floating in the jar up on a forgotton shelf in an alien mad scientist's lab, and all this reality is an illusion.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Outside of a romantic setting I'm not a fan of touching.


But, you're into spanking. How does that factor in? :stu

Anyway, I think it is a comfort factor like anxiety is. Most people won't come up to you out of nowhere and molest. If I know the person, a hug is okay. There's nothing homosexual about getting a hug from another man.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I love being touched...one of the best things in the world to me.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

It can come as a bit of a shock if you're not used to it. If someone goes to shake my hand if I'm not concentrating I can put the wrong hand out because I'm not used to it. :troll


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I don't like people invading my personal space.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

don't touch me, i break fingers, hands and arms, sometimes in one motion.

I can't stand being hugged or kissed on the cheek...hand shakes are fine. It gives me the opportunity to crush someone's hand in mine.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Some woman rubbed my hair today. She started stroking like Billy Squire and I had a strong, almost mechanical urge to knee her in the groin. Instead I awkwardly smiled and meekly thanked her for liking my hair. Of course I attract the hair fetishist. I don't know what about me screams, "Please! Touch me. I like it when people put their hands on me. Come one... come all. And don't forget to rummage through my hair and various body cavities. I especially enjoy that." I know she was just trying to feel my layers/style, so I'm not really too bothered.. It's not like she scalped me. Though, that would be interesting.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Drella said:


> Some woman rubbed my hair today. She started stroking like Billy Squire and I had a strong, almost mechanical urge to knee her in the groin. Instead I awkwardly smiled and meekly thanked her for liking my hair. Of course I attract the hair fetishist. I don't know what about me screams, "Please! Touch me. I like it when people put their hands on me. Come one... come all. And don't forget to rummage through my hair and various body cavities. I especially enjoy that." I know she was just trying to feel my layers/style, so I'm not really too bothered.. It's not like she scalped me. Though, that would be interesting.


You wouldn't work in one of the group homes I deal with. We have a client there that likes to play with women staff's hair. :lol

Yuck PI training is tomorrow morning for three hours. I am not looking forward to it. :afr


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I really hate being touched. I feel violated and dirty and disgusting if someone (even someone in my family) touches me even like a pat on the back or even sitting to close to me. Even with my bf sometimes I have to ask him not to touch me for a while because it starts to upset me.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think the only reason I don't like being touched is because I don't know how to respond. It's easier if you know the person, but it's mainly strangers that I have problems with. Like in a club, this really drunk girl kept touching my butt, and another time one grabbed my crotch out of no where. I guess it caught me off guard.


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

if it's a touch that I couldn't have anticipated happening..like bumping into someone or accidentally grazing someone's hand, then it makes me feel uncomofortable as hell.. but if I know the touch is coming, like getting a hug from someone or something, then I'm ok with it..


----------



## aozcouture (Aug 8, 2011)

I can not stand to be touched by anyone, i get this gross achy feeling all over. Different parts of my body are more sensitive than others, i.e. my upper legs, if someone touches my knees or upper leg when im wearing shorts (skin to skin contact) i go crazy, i have to get up and shake the feeling off, i feel soooooo gross and i can't help but whine. "why did you do that????". Im starting to just suppress the whining but inside im screaming and not concentrating on anything else. the only place i don't mind being touched is the palms of my hands. my mom has known about this since i was a baby, she said people would try to touch me and when they touched my legs (cause i had really chubby legs everyone wanted to touch them) i would scream sooooo loud, cry, and fidget.


----------



## aozcouture (Aug 8, 2011)

i feel disgusting too...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

It depends really, I really dont like being surprised by someone just hugging me or touching me out of nowhere, when that happens it usually jolts me quite a bit. But I dont mind giving someone else a hug or whatever as long as I initiate it first then Im ok with it. But Im suchhhh an akward hugger when I have to do it :? blahhhh lol


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

I hate being touched, it makes me feel gross and disgusting and i get really tense.
Umfortunately, certain boys in my classes at high school sensed my not-very-well-hidden hidden discomfort and kept hugging me from behind, putting me in head locks and kept jokingly trying to touch me :/

Iv also had the same boys touching my hair and all sorts of stuff purly for amusment. 

Me having SA just tensed up completly and stayed completly still until they got bored and moved on


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

prefer for people not to touch me unexpectedly, had to put a stop to this after several unpleasant incidences in the past. personally prefer to have control over my own physical self instead of letting someone decide this. when people get in my personal space w/o warning, they are usually sorry they did....


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

I like touching OTHER people, I don't like being touched- like I can initiate a hug but I don't want other people to just hug me.

This girl at work likes to jump up behind me and grab my shoulders to try and scare me (which has never worked) and she is super nice and I like her a lot, but it is one of the most offensive feelings in the world. It's like my whole body recoils and I want to slap her in the face every time. Instant rage. Which I smother and laugh off because I'm not going to freak out over. 

But summary? I cannot stand other people touching me with no warning.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm a little antsy about people touching me also. I don't really know why because I never used to be this way. Maybe it's because I don't touch other people that often, so the feeling freaks me out a bit, idk. I don't think it's a big deal though and I think I'll get over it. And I'm sure you will too


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I've mixed feelings about it, really. I _can_ say, though, that I'm made extremely uncomfortable by people standing or sitting close to me, especially when they're behind me; it _really really_ freaks me out. There've been a few times I've had to abruptly leave lines at check-out counters because of it. Sort of embarrassing.

But, touching? It doesn't seem to make any sense at all, but I generally like it when people touch me. Weird. But, then again, people never really _do_ touch me. It does sort of mimic closeness for a few seconds. Maybe I'd feel differently about it if I had friends, or even just talked to people on a regular basis. :stu


----------



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

I hate when people touch my hair or ears xD Like just randomly. It's not a continuous fear if you know what I mean. Like if it was intimately, probably wouldn't be a big deal 

I don't hug my friends often. But I have no problem being crammed next to people in a gig or on the Underground. Is that weird? xD


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate most physical contact.


----------

